# [SOLVED] Should I or should I not?



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello everybody. Thanks for your time to even read this. 

I have a decent system (see My Computer if possible). I do not know anything about overclocking and I need help. I have went into bios and readjusted some things, but did not see any differences. But now with a new PC i need to know should I.

First of all why overclock. Second, what are the benefits and downfalls. Thirdly should I do it with this system. And lastly will I need to buy anything extra.

Thank you all for reading this, and thanks in advance.

Any info needed I will post upon request. (Not sure if the My System button works for all.)


----------



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

The reason people overclock, is to extract more performance from their components, without having to upgrade them to faster parts. If done properly, it can be thought of as a ‘free upgrade’

To understand this, a little background information is required:

Because computer components are built to withstand certain tolerances (mainly heat), to enable them to be stable and reliable, in many cases they are underclocked. 

In the case of CPU’s as an example: 

As far as I’m aware, most chips are essentially the same, give or take some cache and other attributes. When they are manufactured they are tested to make sure they are stable and reliable at a given speed. If they become unstable, the clock speed is reduced to allow them to run cooler and more reliably. Chips that are unreliable at these speeds have their clock speeds reduced until reliable and sold at lower speeds. Those that run stable, are sold at the higher clock speeds.

Due to the elements and nature of silicone and manufacturing at microscopic level, it is impossible to develop large batches of this technology at a consumer friendly price, hence the reason for this testing process.

So because this headroom exists in CPU’s many chips can be overclocked, with suitable cooling and quality power supplies (amongst many other attributes), offering a faster chip than what you paid for.

The benefits:

Faster performing computer

Downfalls

Potential failure of components
Potential decrease in component life
Potential to damage any/all components
Not easy/impossible to achieve with some configurations
Required outlay on quality support hardware

Whether or not you should overclock your system is partly up to you, and if your components will allow you to do so. 

Firstly read the OVERCLOCKING STICKY in this section – it will give you more detailed information, and also advise on if you may need extra hardware.


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

Ok thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

your system is decent for oveclocking with the exception of your power supply ....... I dont advise you try overclocking with that power supply .............. otherwise 3.6 ghz would be an easy target to hit .......


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

So lets say I do choose to overclock, what should I overclock first? I will probably be doing so as soon as I get my HDD back. I Thing the processor and the video card. Now I got a Corsair 750W PSU. Also will I need any additional cooling when I overclock? I have al stock parts, including the CPU cooler.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

You should be able to sustain a mild overclock with the stock cooler. You might want to add a case fan or two if you dont already have them.
First step should be the CPU (the graphics card is easy to overclock with Rivatuner or the like).
Make sure the FSB and memory clocks are set to unlinked.
Then work up the FSB (you might have to calculate the actual CPU speed which is in Quad Data Rate or QDR).
At stock your CPU should be at 1333 FSB (which you divide by 4 then multiply by 9 to make 2999.25Mhz)
to make 3.4Ghz, you would need a 1511 FSB (377-378x4).
Bear in mind, you might need to up the voltage a touch to reach this (Im not sure about the 750 chipset, but I know the 650 and 680 were a bit power iffy)


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

Ok. Thanks. Now, what is the FSB, QDR (see what it stands for, but no clue what it does.) Also why divide by 4 and multiply by 9? Voltage I know how to increase for I did a couple if times to my video card, and processor, I believe. Also would really appreciate if anyone would be able to tell me what I should set things to. Before I forget, what does the GHz do in a processor actually do? I have seen many older processors with high GHz, but low performance, and newer processors, with lower GHz and higher performance. I also have 4 Case fans. Big. Intake: Front (1) 230x230x30mm Red LED Fan (700 RPM/19 dBA); Side (1) 230x230x30mm Fan (700 RPM/19 dBA). Exhaust: Rear (1) 140x140x25mm Fan (1,200 RPM/17 dBA); Top (1) 230x230x30mm Fan (700 RPM/19 dBA).


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

These are the links to my PC parts:

Case: http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0293547

Motherboard: http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0288849

Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227352

Video card: http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0298441

CR-ROM: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8976566&type=product&id=1217634016489

PSU: http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0273362

HDD: http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0235781


I tried to get the info from the places I bought em. All but the CD-ROM I bought at Micro Center.


At the moment this is all the info I can give. My HDD is broken (as some of you may know) so I cannot give any temps, or any other info. As soon as I fix it, Ill post more. But please can anyone tell me what should I be able to hit with this stuff?

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

The nvidia chipset based boards display the FSB (Front Side Bus, or the motherboards speed for the CPU) in QDR. You divide by four as it is a QUAD data rate, then you multiply by nine as that is the multiplyer you CPU uses (I think).
As for a number to set it to, its all experimentation. Upping the FSB bit by bit is always the best approach, so you know an exact number to back it off to (and not just a vague one).

Ghz is a shorter way of representing the speed of your CPU. The true number is in Mhz (megahertz). Your 3Ghz CPU is actually 3000Mhz (its actually 2999.25Mhz if you calculate it by FSB and multiplier).


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

Why Quad if the E8400 is a dual-core?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

Has nothing to do with the number of cores. The front side bus is referred to as "quadpumped" which means that it is 4 (quad) times the bus speed. Other boards display the bus speed, yours displays the fsb, so you have to divide by 4 to get the bus speed.
cpu frequency = bus speed x multiplier That is why you need the number for the bus speed, ie: front side bus divided by four.


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

Oh, Ok, thanks.


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

Got my HDD back 2 weeks ago. Had to break it in. Now I will post the temps. What program should I use and which apps should I run while testing?


----------

